# Atheros wireless can detect access point but won't associate

## theroyale

After installing madwifi-ng and wpa_supplicant I have tried to get my Atheros wireless card on my thinkpad z60t to work to no avail. The ath0 interface shows up fine and 'iwlist ath0 scan' shows the access points in my area. 

However, when I try:

modprobe ath_pci

iwconfig ath0 essid "my-ssid" key my-key

ifconfig ath0 up

dhcpcd ath0

it just sits there with no errors until I stop it, not associating or getting an ip address.

What could be going wrong here and what additional information would be helpful for me to post?

Not sure if this helps, but here is my /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5 -d"

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

preup() {

   if [[ ${IFACE} == "ath0" ]] ; then

     # Some atheros cards need an extra up

     # NOTE: the card is upped a few times anyway, so this *should* be redundant      interface_up "${IFACE}"

      # Maybe give it time to settle

      sleep 2

   fi

}

modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )

modules_ath0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

modules_ath0=( "!iwconfig" )

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_ath0=60 

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi -dd -Kt -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_ath0=120

Thanks in advance.

----------

## bunkacid

Make sure you have wpa_supplicant compiled with support for atheros/madwifi in the USE flags.

You don't need any postup/postdown stuff.

Here is what I have for my atheros card.  it works just fine.

```

hotplug_ath0="yes"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-a -d -F both"

dhcp_ath0="release"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # -dddd for verbosity

```

Also make sure you have your wpa_supplicant.conf setup correctly in /etc/wpa_supplicant/

hope this helps.

----------

## theroyale

Thanks for the prompt reply!

I have "madwifi" as part of my USE flag in my make.conf so I believe support for the atheros card was compiled when I emerged wpa_supplicant. Please correct me if this is wrong.

I changed my /etc/conf.d/net as you suggested except for this addition:

```
wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

which I read elsewhere on the forums might help.

I believe I have made progress as now my wireless card, instead saying Access Point: Not-Associated, now displays the MAC address of the access point to which I am trying to connect. When I try to run dhcpcd ath0, however, it just sits there and I still do not get an IP address.

Here are the contents of my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

# WPA-PSK/TKIP

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1 

network={

   ssid="my-ssid"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk="my-key"

}

network={

   ssid="my-ssid2"

   mode=0

   auth_alg=OPEN

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key0="my-key2"

}

```

Any ideas as to what I should try next?

Thanks.

----------

## bunkacid

What version of dhcpcd are you using?

Does it work OK with wired ethernet connections?

----------

## theroyale

I am running dhcpcd version 2.0.5-r1.

It does work for my wired connection when I do: 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

----------

## bunkacid

please provide some logs of your wireless cards DHCP operation.

----------

## pele_smk

give dhclient a shot. You can actively view connection attempts and see if authentication is complete, failed, retries...Associated, but then kicks off,etc...I had the latter issue and dhclient helped me identify it.

----------

## zoni

Are you sure it has associated correctly yet? Can you list some output of 

```
wpa_supplicant -dd -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

please?

----------

## UberLord

You can also verify assoication with

```
wpa_cli status
```

----------

## Dridde

I have exactly the same problem with my atheros-wireless card. Loading the ath_pci module works, the ath0 device shows up...

iwlist scan shows me my ap around...

```
Shodan dridde # iwlist scan

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wifi0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

ath0      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:90:4C:7E:00:64

                    ESSID:"Funkloch"

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel 8)

                    Quality=59/94  Signal level=-36 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : WEP-40

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : WEP-40

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

```

If I set the ap to plain text or WEP and use iwconfig in the /etc/conf.d/net works just fine and I can connect plain-text and wep-networks. But if I set it to use WPA and try to use wpa_supplicant the pain begins.

my /etc/conf.d/net

```
Shodan dridde # cat /etc/conf.d/net

fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#####################################################

# WLAN Stuff

#####################################################

modules=( "wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-dd -Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=10

associate_timeout_ath0=90

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-t 10"

```

my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Shodan dridde # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

ap_scan=2

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="Funkloch"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        priority=10

        psk="************"

}

```

Shodan dridde # wpa_supplicant -dddd -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

gives me a lot of text

```
Shodan dridde # wpa_supplicant -dddd -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='10' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=2

update_config=1

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     46 75 6e 6b 6c 6f 63 68                           Funkloch        

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

priority=10 (0xa)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 10

   id=1 ssid='Funkloch'

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Palantir'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:16:e6:3b:f5:1b

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10

Added interface ath0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Funkloch'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1029 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

Scan results: 5

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Funkloch'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Funkloch'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1029 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

Scan results: 5

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 3

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'Funkloch'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

```

which is repeating until i stop it via ctrl+c

wpa_cli status gives me the following...

```

Shodan dridde # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'ath0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

```

```
Shodan root # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Funkloch"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:19 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=56/94  Signal level=-39 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:6215  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

so i assume i don't get assosiated with the ap :(

dhcpcd ath0 doesn't times out... it works with wired connections

```
*  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

      Latest version available: 0.5.6

      Latest version installed: 0.5.6

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng

      Latest version available: 0.9.2.1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.2.1

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

      Latest version available: 0.9.2

      Latest version installed: 0.9.2

*  net-misc/dhcpcd

      Latest version available: 3.0.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.0.8-r1

```

the Kernel is the latest gentoo_sources - 2.6.19-r2

I can't see my mistake

----------

## zoni

 *Dridde wrote:*   

> my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> Shodan dridde # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> ...

 

I'll give you my wpa_supplicant.conf which I use to connect to my own wireless network. (WPA-PSK). Maybe it will work for you as well.

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="yourssid"

        psk="yoursecretpassphrase"

        priority=5

        pairwise=TKIP

}

```

----------

## Dridde

Thanks zoni, I tried this config and now I get an other output. My /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf now looks like yours

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Funkloch"

        psk="**************"

        priority=5

        pairwise=TKIP

} 

```

And I increased the wpa-timeout setting in the /etc/conf.d/net to 60

Now a Shodan dridde # wpa_supplicant -dddd -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf gives me

```

Shodan dridde # wpa_supplicant -dddd -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     46 75 6e 6b 6c 6f 63 68                           Funkloch        

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

pairwise: 0x8

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line 10: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Funkloch'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=13 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:16:e6:3b:f5:1b

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface ath0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1029 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

Scan results: 5

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

0: 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 ssid='Funkloch' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (SSID='Funkloch' freq=2447 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME]: Invalid argument

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate: SETMLME[ASSOC] failed

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:90:4c:7e:00:64

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 95 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 95

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 95 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 86 6c 1a 4b c5 be 10 91 4b 67 a1 f3 22 38 84 58 41 6e 26 bb 41 6a 52 0a f4 7f 12 ad 10 8a 43 a6

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 6c 1a 4b c5 be 10 91 4b 67 a1 f3 22 38 84 58 41 6e 26 bb 41 6a 52 0a f4 7f 12 ad 10 8a 43 a6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 eb 2f dc 5b 4a ae fc 0a 80 02 90 9f a8 56 65 89 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 95 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 d3 c9 b8 f8 77 d2 ba 10 7d be 59 c0 5f ef 87 d6 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 95

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): d3 c9 b8 f8 77 d2 ba 10 7d be 59 c0 5f ef 87 d6

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 95 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 d3 c9 b8 f8 77 d2 ba 10 7d be 59 c0 5f ef 87 d6 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 f5 20 86 c3 df 31 bf ca 70 00 3a be 4a 3a e5 3e 00 00

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_key: alg=TKIP key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETKEY]: No such device or address

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1029 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

Scan results: 5

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

0: 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 ssid='Funkloch' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (SSID='Funkloch' freq=2447 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME]: Invalid argument

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate: SETMLME[ASSOC] failed

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:90:4c:7e:00:64

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 96

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 7b d4 32 cb d4 cb dc 0a 68 41 b3 3b 43 55 b0 b9 22 df 79 74 f5 9e 68 fa a0 91 5c 82 d1 83 d3 06

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7b d4 32 cb d4 cb dc 0a 68 41 b3 3b 43 55 b0 b9 22 df 79 74 f5 9e 68 fa a0 91 5c 82 d1 83 d3 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4b 22 09 14 ec 29 95 e0 67 ca 0a 7a ed 85 89 f3 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 53 74 1c 0e 5b c3 b3 e4 b1 42 5c 67 82 47 ae df 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 96

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 53 74 1c 0e 5b c3 b3 e4 b1 42 5c 67 82 47 ae df

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 53 74 1c 0e 5b c3 b3 e4 b1 42 5c 67 82 47 ae df 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 91 fc 87 1e d8 1c d0 d6 02 d1 95 48 97 85 27 00 00

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_key: alg=TKIP key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETKEY]: No such device or address

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

BSSID 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 blacklist count incremented to 2

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1029 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

Scan results: 5

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

0: 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 ssid='Funkloch' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - blacklisted

1: 00:04:0e:72:c8:e4 ssid='bfs' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:15:e9:09:e0:4c ssid='default' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:04:e2:af:9f:60 ssid='SMCBarricade' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:18:39:22:df:c8 ssid='infrarouge' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

0: 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 ssid='Funkloch' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (SSID='Funkloch' freq=2447 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME]: Invalid argument

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate: SETMLME[ASSOC] failed

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:90:4c:7e:00:64

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 97 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 97

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 97 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 96 f0 08 e3 fa cf bc 2f fc 0c 62 93 03 14 6b 49 75 41 e3 94 0b 4d ac 34 00 6b 9a 81 e5 b4 3a 1b

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 96 f0 08 e3 fa cf bc 2f fc 0c 62 93 03 14 6b 49 75 41 e3 94 0b 4d ac 34 00 6b 9a 81 e5 b4 3a 1b 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 50 ce 97 a7 d4 0e 38 3f 7d 42 19 9c a5 52 28 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 97 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 aa 9e 5b 20 73 36 58 e4 28 40 2e 96 1d 9d 20 dc 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 97

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): aa 9e 5b 20 73 36 58 e4 28 40 2e 96 1d 9d 20 dc

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 12 6d b0 03 39 ea 05 ed 00 3c c0 ff e2 5f 87 e4 75 30 07 ad 18 f1 af 1d 54 3a 4f 5a 87 e8 59 97 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 aa 9e 5b 20 73 36 58 e4 28 40 2e 96 1d 9d 20 dc 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ab a2 51 e5 6b 0f 29 ab 1a 9d d0 58 4e 14 d4 31 00 00

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_key: alg=TKIP key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETKEY]: No such device or address

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface ath0

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_madwifi_deauthenticate

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

And iwconfig shows me, if I run it while wa_supplicant says "4WAY_HANDSHAKE", that it is associated

```

Shodan dridde # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Funkloch"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:90:4C:7E:00:64   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:19 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=58/94  Signal level=-37 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:31  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

but after "GROUP_HANDSHAKE" it says Not-Associated again.

So some still seems to be wrong, i assume with my madwifi-ng driver or something in the kernel config since wpa_supplicant output shows

```

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_key: alg=TKIP key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETKEY]: No such device or address

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:90:4c:7e:00:64 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

```

Madwifi.org Wiki says this might be missing aes-support in the kernel, but I'm pretty sure I have selected all kernel-options shown on the requirements-page of madwifi. :/

edit:

I again checked my kernel and the aes-support is selected... I tried it compiled in and compiled as a module... both does not work...

----------

## zoni

I'm not sure what the problem is. Does dmesg reveal anything?

----------

## Dridde

nothing that looks suspicious..

modprobe -r ath_pci

and

modprobe ath_pci

gives the following:

```
ath_pci: driver unloaded

ath_rate_sample: unloaded

ath_hal: driver unloaded

ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2.1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.9 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xc0210000, irq=11

```

----------

## Dridde

ARGH! I'm so stupid sometimes...

I googled a bit more and found something on madwifi.org about module-loading problems...

After following the advice to check possible errors I found out that there were errors loading the "wlan_tkip" module... so there seems to be errors in the module dependancy tree... loading them manually in the right order fixes everything up... i'm writing this via wpa wlan ;)

stupid mistake ;)

----------

## zoni

Great. I'm glad it works now.

----------

